
Study: Thin Women, Heavy Men Make The Most Money - ronnier
http://newyork.cbslocal.com/2010/10/07/study-your-weight-affects-your-salary/
======
param
I used to be super skinny in school/college. Due to my engineering degree, my
starting salary was more than what my dad's retiring salary was (and he was
obese). Then as I overworked and gorged on pizza while working in the office
late in the day, my weight started to increase. Now, I am 10 pounds overweight
and earning much more than what I began with.

Moral: Correlation does not imply causality.

------
Mz
My politically incorrect opinion is that what it takes for a woman to stay
thin usually means living in a way that doesn't go along with having babies
and devoting yourself to them at the expense of having a life of your own. Men
can't get pregnant and generally don't devote themselves to their
spouse/children at the expense of a career the way women frequently do. A
"good husband and father" is generally one who makes good money, not one who
quits work to care for the kids. A lot of married women have trouble finding
the time to go to the gym and such. A woman who can manage to do so is
probably not being treated like a domestic slave. In most cases, it is the
"being treated like a domestic slave" thing that is what really hurts the
ability of women to earn good money. Men generally aren't subjected to that.
If they are neglecting their health to be slavishly devoted to something, it
is usually slavish devotion to their career -- which typically does lead to
more money.

